
Don’t Fear the Robot - prostoalex
http://nautil.us/issue/84/outbreak/dont-fear-the-robot
======
_sbrk
Dupe
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113287](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23113287)

